# Decent price for a Trek 1500 SLR?



## miahallen (Dec 4, 2013)

I found a Trek 1500 SLR that looks like its setup really nicely and would work beautifully for me (the 60cm specimen) . It has really nice component set (mostly 105s with an Ultegra rear derailleur). I like the fact that is has triple cogs up front for the hills and the price is very comfortable for me. I am 6'3" and my inseam is 34". The question is, is the price fair? Thanks in advance 









The other question I'd ask is about the price of upgrading to full carbon. It seems to get this level of a group set, I'd have to spend double the amount (or more) to go to a carbon frame, and that seems to much a price to pay. Your thoughts?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Price is too high. It's a 2006 so it's 7-8yrs old.

2006 Trek 1500 - BikePedia
2006 1500 - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle

2006 Trek 1500 - New and Used Bike Value
BBB Value: 
$417 (Like-New)
$397 (Excellent)
$357 (Good)
$266 (Fair)


----------



## miahallen (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh wow...thanks 
Great tool (the BBB), cheers


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Things are worth what a buyer and seller agree they're worth. So I'd also look at what something comparable costs you new. A couple other things to think about - shops still have some '13 bikes they need to get rid of. Cascade Bike Club has a bike swap coming up. And you're in a great place for trying different bikes, and for volume of bikes people are selling. There are some secondhand shops in Seattle that may also have bikes for you. Off-hand, Recycled Cycles and the Play-It-Again near the REI flagship store. I think there are a couple more too.

I'm not sure what level of experience you have - you seem confident that 60 cm is the right size for you. I have to say, I've owned a fair number of bikes and like to think I read a geometry chart well, but I ended up going with a different size for my latest bike than I thought I would. I think test riding is very helpful.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree that the bike is priced too high, but that's not at all uncommon with used bikes. Negotiation is a part of the process. The Bonty paired spoked wheels are know to have problems, so beware.

You don't give any background info, so I'm curious if this is your first bike, if you know your sizing requirements and type/ style of riding you do, or plan on doing.


----------

